# Where to get CX specific gear?



## seadragonpisces (24 Jan 2015)

i need to get some proper gear but not sure if cx gear is different to other kits. I dont want to get all lycra'd out, some looser type casual shorts, retro type jerseys etc.

Any tips much appreciated, thanks !!


----------



## ayceejay (24 Jan 2015)

I am assuming you mean gear for riding trails rather than cyclocross racing gear?
If I am correct then you should look for MTB clothing


----------



## MikeW-71 (24 Jan 2015)

Certainly for CX racing, they just wear road lycra. If you're just doing a casual bit of off-road with it, then either use the rad lycra, or the previous suggestion of some MTB shorts and a looser fit jersey.


----------



## shadow master (24 Jan 2015)

When I went to the nationals they looked just like roadies that got lost and took a short cut


----------



## seadragonpisces (24 Jan 2015)

Ok thanks. Wont be doing any racing so want to dress more casual, especially if i have to stop off at a pub somewhere. I guess i need to think about footwear but dont want those shoes where people cant walk properly and click clack all over the place. I have some awesome Hope flat pedals i have had a while, so need to get suitable shoes for those rather than the running shoes i use currently.

Thanks so far.


----------



## shadow master (24 Jan 2015)

They use MTB shoes with recessed cleats,for running up the hills.


----------



## ayceejay (24 Jan 2015)

So.indeed we are not talking about cyclocross at all. 
You have a bike with relaxed geometry, wide tyres and lower gears that carries the trendy tag CX.
Dress should be appropriate to the pose you are going for so have a look at Rapha.


----------



## seadragonpisces (25 Jan 2015)

ayceejay said:


> So.indeed we are not talking about cyclocross at all.
> You have a bike with relaxed geometry, wide tyres and lower gears that carries the trendy tag CX.
> Dress should be appropriate to the pose you are going for so have a look at Rapha.




Well actually i have a race bike used by CX champions if you want to split hairs, but wont be doing any racing. I dont want to pose, just dont want to look like a racer like some posers want to be, but dress more suitable to my requirements.

i am set now, thanks to those who helped.


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2015)

I used a skin suit for all races since about 1989, I do not do social riding and I would certainly never wear baggies on a bike. Cycling was designed for lycra.


----------

